# Iphone4



## salaried (31 Jul 2011)

Hi, I am looking for some advice regarding the apple Iphone4, I am thinking of getting one through meteor as a pay as you go, The cost is 560.00 euro and I can still avail of the free meteor to meteor call once I top up by 20 euro a month. First question is when using the internet how much of your credit does it use up, Secondly I have been offered two other phones by meteor, The samsung galaxy s2 and the htc sensation, With these I pay 180.00 euro up front for the phone and pay 35.00 euro per month on billpay maintaining free meteor to meteor calls and 200 minutes to other networks, The latter two options seem like a better deal to me , It is just that I have heard people saying the Iphone is the more superior phone, Any advice is appreciated, Regards Salaried.


----------



## Leo (2 Aug 2011)

Please edit the title of your thread to make it meaningful.
Leo


----------



## GuitarDave (3 Aug 2011)

TBH I wouldn't even look at getting a smart phone without having a bill that includes a data plan. I recently took 3's offer of the free iPhone 4 for a bill of E40pm. I've used other smart phones before but the iPhone is VERY HEAVY on data usage and although you can turn off celular data traffic so as not to be connected to the internet via the phones network it does kind of defeat the purpose of a smart phone.

I would look more at the bill pay plans as opposed to pay as you go.


----------



## flossie (3 Aug 2011)

I have a Sony Ericcson Xperia, got it cheap on PAYG upgrade. I forgot to turn my data usage off once, cost me over €400 (and that was with 'free internet' which is a measly 500MB)  Soon learnt a lesson.

Don't bother with a smartphone unless you have a data plan of at least 2GB - if you are on PAYG you won't benefit from a lot of features as things like synchronising will need to be switched off.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Aug 2011)

guitardave said:


> tbh i wouldn't even look at getting a smart phone without having a bill that includes a data plan. I recently took 3's offer of the free iphone 4 for a bill of e40pm. I've used other smart phones before but the iphone is very heavy on data usage and although you can turn off celular data traffic so as not to be connected to the internet via the phones network it does kind of defeat the purpose of a smart phone.
> 
> I would look more at the bill pay plans as opposed to pay as you go.



+1


----------



## salaried (5 Aug 2011)

Thanks for your replies lads, Flossie I ended up getting a samsung galaxy - s,  It is for my wife and it has 1 gb,  I thought that would be enough to cover her internet usage for the month. It is on billpay at 35.00 euro a month, What do you mean when you say you forgot to turn your data usage off ?. I thought it was 35.00 euro a month as long as my wife was not going over her allowance, I am clueless.


----------

